# Fascists Burn Down Civil Rights Center in TN



## Zaphod (Apr 1, 2019)

https://www.mockingbirdpaper.com/co...zi-graffiti-found-scene-police-refuse-call-it
People are on here arguing about how "radical leftists" are fascists but you guys dont see us doing shit like this. How many people are gonna get hurt before I stop hearing this horseshoe theory nonsense?

Anyways, hope all these Nazis get wha it s coming to them


----------



## roughdraft (Apr 1, 2019)

why use this as an opportunity/excuse to criticize those who criticize the radical left?


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 2, 2019)

roughdraft said:


> why use this as an opportunity/excuse to criticize those who criticize the radical left?


I dont have a problem with criticism of the far left. As a radical leftist I have plenty myself. My problem is the false equivalency between people who do shit like this and people like my comrades and I. The time to be on the fence is gone. The time to propagate that psuedo intellectual bullshit is over. There's a fucking war on.


----------



## blank (Apr 2, 2019)

Just because it's obvious doesn't mean they don't have to investigate first.


----------



## Dmac (Apr 2, 2019)

Nazi is short for National socalist party . Funny how socialists like to ignore that.


----------



## Honey Crust (Apr 2, 2019)

Dmac said:


> Nazi is short for National socalist party . Funny how socialists like to ignore that.


Funny how folks holding this view like to ignore literally all of the historical context that shows why this is false
Sorry, Jerry! The Card Says Moops!


----------



## BardoBard (Apr 2, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> I dont have a problem with criticism of the far left. As a radical leftist I have plenty myself. My problem is the false equivalency between people who do shit like this and people like my comrades and I. The time to be on the fence is gone. The time to propagate that psuedo intellectual bullshit is over. There's a fucking war on.



If there is a false equivalency, it's comparing destroying property to physically assaulting people.

Using violence to stifle your political rivals is literally terrorism and fascist behavior.
That includes assaulting someone at a rally without provocation (ie Antifa), burning down a building, or threatening someone with violence.

As someone who grew up with a lot of gangs and experienced a lot of violence, I lament seeing this kind of escalation, most of these morons on both sides don't know what they're pushing, and the ones that do are the kind of people best avoided.


----------



## Honey Crust (Apr 2, 2019)

BardoBard said:


> That includes assaulting someone at a rally without provocation (ie Antifa), burning down a building, or threatening someone with violence.


“Threatening someone with violence” is literally the nature of white supremacist and nazi rallies. The call for the extermination of people of color is a call for violence, and the rallies are a physical manifestation of that. If that isn’t provocation I don’t know what is.

Street violence against people who want us dead and kill people like us will always be self defense, pre-emptive or otherwise


----------



## dumpster harpy (Apr 2, 2019)

The Illegitimacy of Violence, the Violence of Legitimacy

relevant


----------



## BardoBard (Apr 2, 2019)

Honey Crust said:


> “Threatening someone with violence” is literally the nature of white supremacist and nazi rallies. The call for the extermination of people of color is a call for violence, and the rallies are a physical manifestation of that. If that isn’t provocation I don’t know what is.
> 
> Street violence against people who want us dead and kill people like us will always be self defense, pre-emptive or otherwise



I've never exempted hate groups from being terrorists, same boat.

As far as your stance of being retaliatory, that is a lie, assuming you're old enough to remember the 90s and early 00s, there was no widespread hate movement in the US.

They were fading into history before groups like Antifa gave them a "legitimate" platform to recruit and spread their propaganda, now they can present themselves as defending right wing activists / speakers etc.

Congratulations on participating in the resurgence of that brand of insanity.


----------



## Honey Crust (Apr 2, 2019)

@BardoBard
Ah yes it was the queers and the communities of people of color and the immigrants and all the folks that fight against the far right that brought them back

And not like

Internet message boards like 4chan or forums like Stormfront or propaganda spread through YouTube or Facebook or Reddit or other social media platforms that allowed them to reach wider audiences than they previously could in the 90’s and early 00’s. That’s definitely not the reason for the growth in far-right activity.

Antifascist Action has existed since the thirties. It wasn’t us. Say what you will but we’re still the ones actually doing anything about this.

Richard Spencer doesn’t show his face in public anymore because getting punched in the face “took the fun out of rallies.”
What do you propose we do instead of defending our communities from the people that would harm us?


----------



## BardoBard (Apr 3, 2019)

No one has been trying to do anything to you to fight back against, Stormfront has been around for 24 years and made no traction, we had a black president for 2 consecutive terms and violent crime rates on a whole have been plummeting for years.

Playing the victim while you bash beehives, that's all this is.

Organizations like Antifa do not represent anyone but themselves, I'm an immigrant and those jits sure as fuck don't represent me.


----------



## blank (Apr 3, 2019)

Antifa is not an organization.


----------



## BardoBard (Apr 3, 2019)

Word, hiding behind a lack of internal accountability does not negate external accountability, no one cares how you label yourself.

Thats why decentralized organizations like Antifa are blamed for the actions of it's worst members, because there's no one to say "that guys not one of us" with authority

Anyways I have better things to concern myself with than this conversation


----------



## dumpster harpy (Apr 3, 2019)

BardoBard said:


> No one has been trying to do anything to you to fight back against, Stormfront has been around for 24 years and made no traction,



Really?


----------



## salxtina (Apr 3, 2019)

Holy shit this is the Highlander Center how am I just hearing about this? This place is legendary.

From OP's link:
"When a building is engulfed in leaping flames before the fire department even arrives the situation often termed suspicious. When symbols are found spay painted nearby it term applies doubly. When that building contains the executive offices and 90 year of archives of a civil rights organization truthful people use words like racism and arson. On the night of March 29th this is what happened to the Highlander Research and Education Center in New Market Tennessee, located about 25 miles outside of Knoxville.
...
* The current leadership of the Highlander Research and Education Center has not gone public with what it knows, probably at orders of the very same FBI that worked to destroy them in the past. *No authority has called this arson, although that is expected to be announced later this week by the Jefferson County Fire Marshall. They are waiting until the trail is cold and their cousins or the perpetrators (if those are two different things) have left town after sobering up from all the free beer they got from the FBI when they were done with their long night of playing with matches.
*All messenging from the Highlander Research and Education Center avoids mentioning the cause of the fire or the graffiti. *As if somebody left a smoke in the wastebasket. As if this was a natural event. In a sense it is a natural event. A hate crime that is an infrastructure attack on the civil rights movement is a perfectly natural event, like a drone firing a missle into a school bus in Yemen while the pilot sits at the Springfield Air National Guard Base here in Ohio. That natural event is followed by the natural denial and coverup. Without a cause a fire can not be arson, without arson there is no crime, without crime there is no criminal and without a criminal there no fascist menace to confront, just the sad natural day to day events of life in America."

The Mockingbird Paper is good stuff, but I want to point out that the struck-through text is NO LONGER TECHNICALLY TRUE, as per the Highlander Center's April 2 2019 facebook status:
facebook.com/highlandercenter/posts/2399172926781803



Highlander Center said:


> It’s time for our people to hear more from us.
> What we know:
> As most of you know, a devastating fire burned down our main office early Friday morning. Thankfully no one was inside the building and no one was injured.
> *We also found a symbol connected to the white power movement spray-painted on the parking lot connected to the main office.
> ...




For those who take the opportunity to call terrorism and ARSON "criticism," their own rides and homes would do well to face similar critique soon.


----------



## blank (Apr 3, 2019)

BardoBard said:


> Word, hiding behind a lack of internal accountability does not negate external accountability, no one cares how you label yourself.
> 
> Thats why decentralized organizations like Antifa are blamed for the actions of it's worst members, because there's no one to say "that guys not one of us" with authority


Well if there's no structure, hierarchy, process for joining or anything. You can just say "I am part of Antifa" then bitch slap someone. There's no organization. It's just like a really tiny old protest movement that crappy basic cable pundits and Youtube personalities use to scare old people. 

Do people remember sharps? The BAD NAZI thing? It's basically that.


----------



## roughdraft (Apr 4, 2019)

salxtina said:


> For those who take the opportunity to call terrorism and ARSON "criticism," their own rides and homes would do well to face similar critique soon.



who said that terrorism or arson equals criticism though....?


----------

